# Smith&Wesson 38 Special Model 64-1



## LeverC45 (Jan 17, 2016)

I am thinking about selling this particular gun. It was left to me as part of an Estate. It has the fixed site tapered 4" barrel, and is stainless steel. Has wood hand grips. I have no idea what to ask for the gun. It is a 9 out of 10 a few scratches around the hammer. I have never shot it. It seems to be tight. The cylinder rolls OK, all things fit as they should no slack in the cylinder or hammer. I would appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Photos please.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

My Gun Trader's Guide is a bit dated (2011) but it shows the Model 64 in excellent condition at $318. I suspect it might fetch a bit more, maybe $350 or thereabouts.


----------

